# Nuovo wiki ufficiale

## Onip

per chi non seguisse il planet gentoo oggi è stato annunciato il wiki ufficiale di gentoo. Chi può ed è in grado contribuisca   :Laughing: 

----------

## xdarma

Ci sono già delle pagine tradotte in altre lingue, per l'italiano come funziona?

Eventualmente ci si muove in ordine sparso o deve attivarsi il referente per le traduzioni?

----------

## lucapost

sogno o son desto?

----------

## djinnZ

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> per l'italiano come funziona?

 mi accodo ed associo all'idea. A suo tempo ho perso la speranza di riuscire a beccare in chat gli admin, spero che con il nuovo le cose siano più facili.

Mi pare di aver capito che l'eventuale inserimento di documenti direttamente in italiano non sia ben visto...

----------

## Realnot

Il wiki e' spettacolare, ora che e' supportato ufficialmente ne gioveranno tutti. Io non ho voce in capitolo, ma secondo me tutta la documentazione ufficiale nelle varie lingue potrebbe essere spostata direttamente sul wiki in modo da avere un unica piattaforma per la documentazione. I tempi di revisione e l'aggiunta di migliorie si ridurrebbero drasticamente.

Da quello che ho visto però non esiste ancora la versione italiana, come mai?

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Ci sono già delle pagine tradotte in altre lingue, per l'italiano come funziona?
> 
> Eventualmente ci si muove in ordine sparso o deve attivarsi il referente per le traduzioni?

 

http://a3li.li/2013/06/wiki-updated-stats/

----------

